# Mersey Bar Racon Buoy.



## geoff smith 1932 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am seeking a photograph of The Mersey Bar Racon Buoy,and also any information of a technical nature.
Regards.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

I have not got a pic, but *THIS* although not much, might help with the technical info.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Geoff, 
At this link is an article about the Channel Lightship, and a photograph. The article makes it clear that this is in fact a photo of Liverpool Bar racon bouy.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guernsey/content/articles/2008/01/10/channel_lightship_feature.shtml
Regards, 
Pat


----------

